# كل الهجات : غلاّي



## Bakr

كنت أظن أن كلمة "غلاّي" غير موجودة في المشرق إلى أن سمعتها في أغنية تغنيها الفرقة المصرية "وسط البلد" مع "أصالة" في أغنية "آه يالالي"..هل الكلمة معروفة أم محدودة التداول..شكرا


----------



## cherine

على ما أذكر، الأغنية باللهجة الصعيدية، فربما تكون الكلمة مستخدمة هناك، لكني لا أعرف ماذا تعني. هل بإمكانك توفير سياق؟ نحتاج على الأقل لجملة كاملة.


----------



## momai

اذا كنت تعني ما في هذه الصورة
فهي بالفعل مستخدمة .


----------



## Bakr

أجل ذلك ما أعنيه، وعاء مخصص لغلي الماء


----------



## Xence

في المنطقة التي أقطن فيها ، كنا نطلق اسم *الغلاّي *خصيصا على الوعاء الذي تحضر فيه القهوة بالطريقة التقليدية (أو "التركية")[انظر الصورة].. لكن مع انتشار الأواني المنزلية الحديثة لم تعد هذه الكلمة متداولة​


----------



## thelastchoice

هاذه نسميها في الحجاز غلّاية وكذالك سخّانة.
وهنالك من يستخدم كلمة هيتر من الإنكليزية وهم قلة


----------



## elroy

Xence said:


> في المنطقة التي أقطن فيها ، كنا نطلق اسم *الغلاّي *خصيصا على الوعاء الذي تحضر فيه القهوة بالطريقة التقليدية (أو "التركية")[انظر الصورة].. لكن مع انتشار الأواني المنزلية الحديثة لم تعد هذه الكلمة متداولة​


 في فلسطين لا تزال هذه هي الكلمة الأكثر انتشارًا لتسمية ما في صورتك. وفي القدس هناك من يستخدم كلمة "بكرج".

لم تفلح الأواني الحديثة في الحلول مكان الغلايات لإعداد القهوة العربية التقليدية.


----------



## momai

حيث أعيش في سوريا ندعوها الركوة


----------



## Schem

.نسميها غلاية في نجد أما الدلّة التركية فنسميها ركوة كما في سوريا​


----------



## Xence

elroy said:


> في فلسطين لا تزال هذه هي الكلمة الأكثر انتشارًا لتسمية ما في صورتك. وفي القدس هناك من يستخدم كلمة "بكرج".



لدينا أيضا في الجزائر العاصمة وضواحيها تستخدم كلمة *بقراج *عوض إبريق القهوة​


----------

